# Newbie from Grand Rapids, MI



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome fellow Michigander! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Ttt*

:nixon: Welcome and GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Dog (Feb 20, 2007)

:welcome: From Utah


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The well of info is deep. I am from the Port Huron side of the state.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

You came to the right spot for archery information, hope you find everything you need!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Corona. Have fun here.


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Corona 
I'm sure you will find all the info you need. The folks here on AT are a GREAT BUNCH of people.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Great place to be Welcome


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun! 

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

hello and enjoy


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------

